# Parts of a MAC interview.



## Stephie Baby (May 27, 2008)

For the past two weeks, I've been in contact with the regional recruiter in my area. She has mentioned to me that there are 4 parts to a MAC interview. I know there is a phone interview,the demo interview and an in person interview with the manager, but whats after that? I've read through some of the job interview descriptions, but I can't find the forth interview she was talking about. TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2008)

first there is the phone interview with home office.  then if they like you, you have the face-to-face and demo with the manager.  then if she likes you, you interview with MRO (i think they still do this part).  

when i interviewed, it was the face-o-face and demo, and then the phone with the MRO, so its gotten a bit more complicated since then.

good luck


----------

